# Ma guarda caso



## F4sT

Merry Cristmas !
how would you say "ma guarda caso..."
e.g: ma guarda caso ti sei dimenticato proprio oggi di dirmelo 
tnxxxx


----------



## You little ripper!

F4sT said:
			
		

> Merry Cristmas !
> how would you say "ma guarda caso..."
> e.g: ma guarda caso ti sei dimenticato proprio oggi di dirmelo
> tnxxxx


Can you explain in Italian or English, whichever is easiest, what the expression actually means?


----------



## Alfry

ma, guarda caso, ti sei dimenticato proprio oggi di dirmelo
the only thing that comes to my mind is

but right today you have forgot to tell me that , what a coincidence!


----------



## You little ripper!

In that case, that's correct Alfry.  "What a coincidence" or "coincidentally" are  how you would translate that.


----------



## F4sT

tnxs Alfry e Charles


----------



## AlxGrim

Beware... it always has a sarcastic taste...


----------



## DAH

AlxGrim said:
			
		

> Beware... it always has a sarcastic taste...


diciamo in AE sarcastic tone, ring, etc. mi hai fatto ridere


----------



## carrickp

Garzanti gives "strangely enough," which sounds good to me in the context -- it has just that bit of sarcasm the Italian seems to possess.

"Strangely enough, you forgot to tell me my ex-girfriend is in town."
"How odd, you forgot to tell me . . ."


----------



## AlxGrim

Dah, "taste" was meant... 
Anyway... "mi hai fatto fare una risata", or "mi hai fatto ridere"


----------



## Gianni2

Il giovane indagato per la morte della ragazza inglese ha comprato una confezione de candeggia, cioè, guarda caso, la sostanza usato per pulire il coltello.....

Che vuol dire >guarda caso<?


----------



## kittykate

_What a coincidence_...

caterina


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Gianni2,

Strangely enough...


----------



## Hockey13

Incidentally seems to fit well here.

The primary suspect in the death of the English girl had bought a bottle of bleach, which was, incidentally, the substance used to clean the knife.


----------



## underhouse

Hockey13 said:


> Incidentally seems to fit well here.
> 
> The primary suspect in the death of the English girl had bought a bottle of bleach, which was, incidentally , the substance used to clean the knife.


----------



## kittykate

_Incidentally_ certainly fits very well, but isn't it like saying _by the way_? 
The Italian _guarda caso_ means that is was a strange coincidence that the guy bought _candeggina_ and that _candeggina_ was used to clean the knife.

Does _incidentally_ convey the same meaning?

caterina


----------



## Hockey13

kittykate said:


> _Incidentally_ certainly fits very well, but isn't it like saying _by the way_?
> The Italian _guarda caso_ means that is was a strange coincidence that the guy bought _candeggina_ and that candeggina was used to clean the knife.
> 
> Does _incidentally_ convey the same meaning?
> 
> caterina



It fits this meaning exactly, but is a little more subtle in its insinuation of coincidence.


----------



## kittykate

Hockey13 said:


> It fits this meaning exactly, but is a little more subtle in its insinuation of coincidence.


 
Perfect. Thank you 

caterina


----------



## underhouse

kittykate said:


> _Incidentally_ certainly fits very well, but isn't it like saying _by the way_?
> The Italian _guarda caso_ means that is was a strange coincidence that the guy bought _candeggina_ and that candeggina was used to clean the knife.
> 
> Does _incidentally_ convey the same meaning?
> 
> caterina


 
In realtà, Caterina, "guarda caso" vuol dire "casualmente", qui chiaramente in senso ironico, quindi direi che "incidentally" va proprio a pennello!


----------



## kittykate

underhouse said:


> In realtà, Caterina, "guarda caso" vuol dire "casualmente", qui chiaramente in senso ironico, quindi direi che "incidentally" va proprio a pennello!


 
Sì sì, mi avete convinta! 

caterina


----------



## housecameron

Underhouse_, incidentally _sarà sicuramente perfetto in inglese, ma secondo me kittykate ha ragione per quanto riguarda l'italiano.
_Guarda caso_ non corrisponde a _casualmente_


----------



## underhouse

housecameron said:


> Underhouse_, incidentally _sarà sicuramente perfetto in inglese, ma secondo me kittykate ha ragione per quanto riguarda l'italiano.
> _Guarda caso_ non corrisponde a _casualmente_


 
Ti dirò... a me sembra che si equivalgano!

Ad esempio, il maestro ad un alunno che dice sempre di dimenticarsi il quaderno dei compiti a casa:

Guarda caso anche oggi ti sei dimenticato il quaderno a casa.
Casualmente anche oggi ti sei dimenticato il quaderno a casa.

Ma magari mi sbaglio...


----------



## Murphy

What about "_co_incidentally"?


----------



## underhouse

Murphy said:


> What about "_co_incidentally"?


 
Hi murphy,

In my opinion, this would work too...


----------



## housecameron

Ma guarda caso, vecchio thread 
_"coincidentally"_ proposto da Murphy mi sembra perfetto.


----------



## Gianni2

housecameron said:


> Ma guarda caso, vecchio thread
> _"coincidentally"_ proposto da Murphy mi sembra perfetto.


 

Thanks to all for their input. I was just about to quote from the above by Carrickp." Garzanti gives >strangely enough<, which sounds good to me in the context. It has just that bit of sarcasm the Italian seems to possess". Now that the translation has been pointed out to me, I think the writer meant to be sarcastic rather than neutral on the matter.

Gianni

I have to take back my statement that the writer meant to be sarcastic because there is nothing else in the article that shows the state of mind of the writer.  It would be easier in person when body language is factored in.


----------



## giovannino

Anch'io sono d'accordo con kittykate. A me sembra che né _incidentally _né _coincidentally _possano avere la connotazione ironica di _guarda caso. _La traduzione proposta da Angel.Aura, _strangely enough, _mi sembra la migliore.
Il Devoto Oli dice:

"L'inciso _guarda caso _mette in evidenza l'accidentalità, spesso con intonazione ironica o maliziosa"

Io direi "sempre" piuttosto che "spesso". Non ho mai usato o sentito usare _guarda caso _se non "con intonazione ironica o maliziosa". O forse sono io che sono troppo malizioso


----------



## housecameron

"Strangely enough" by Angel.Aura


----------



## Angel.Aura

housecameron said:


> "Strangely enough" by Angel.Aura


  
Incredibile!


----------



## fredpox

giovannino said:


> Anch'io sono d'accordo con kittykate. A me sembra che né _incidentally _né _coincidentally _possano avere la connotazione ironica di _guarda caso. Strangely enough _mi sembra la traduzione migliore.
> Il Devoto Oli dice:
> 
> "L'inciso _guarda caso _mette in evidenza l'accidentalità, spesso con intonazione ironica o maliziosa"
> 
> Io direi "sempre" piuttosto che "spesso". Non ho mai usato o sentito usare _guarda caso _se non "con intonazione ironica o maliziosa". O forse sono io che sono troppo malizioso


Se ripenso un attimo alle volte che l'ho sentito dire, posso confermarti che nel parlato è sempre in chiave ironica, magari accompagnato anche da un 'Toh!' di finto stupore "si parlava di marmellata e..toh! guarda caso (AKA caso vuole che) hai giusto le mani nel barattolo" 
Però pensandoci un attimo mi è venuto in mente anche qualche esempio scritto che guarda caso potrebbe essere d'uopo ad elencare anche l'altra accezione che in realtà non rimanda connotati ironici. E magari in cui quel guarda caso ha la funzione di mera annotazione di un fatto precedente cui il discorso stesso ti ha richiamato alla mente.
Discorso=reminder, col discorso you reminded me of something that guarda caso ha attinenza 
Assolutamente, questo post era solo per dire una cosa che mi è venuta alla mente e spunto di ragionamento, poichè anche io in realtà l'ho sempre associato a "guarda un po'!" 

ciao
P


----------



## giovannino

housecameron said:


> "Strangely enough" by Angel.Aura


 
Absolutely! I should have written "among the translations put forward so far...". Check out my edited post


----------



## Heracleum

underhouse said:


> Ti dirò... a me sembra che si equivalgano!
> 
> Ad esempio, il maestro ad un alunno che dice sempre di dimenticarsi il quaderno dei compiti a casa:
> 
> Guarda caso anche oggi ti sei dimenticato il quaderno a casa.
> Casualmente anche oggi ti sei dimenticato il quaderno a casa.


Temo ci sia una leggera sfumatura che li rende non proprio equivalenti.
La mia -personalissima- impressione è che
"Guarda caso":
lo vedo più indicato in tono accusatorio, riferendosi all'azione del "sospettato", di altri, presenti o meno. Per es.: "... e, _guarda caso_, lui quella sera si trovava nello stesso locale..." (come la frase in topic)
"Casualmente":
seppur utilizzabile più liberamente, come significato sottilmente sarcastico mi sembra venga di solito utilizzato più che altro parlando di se stessi (prima persona, sia singolare che plurale), o comunque in tono più rilassato e meno "sospettoso". Per es.: "non vuoi farmi sentire come suoni eh.. ma, _casualmente_, ho qui una chitarra"


----------



## stef2642

My suggestions:


guarda caso ...  =  surprise, surprise, ....


----------



## Murphy

stef2642 said:


> My suggestions:
> 
> 
> guarda caso ... = surprise, surprise, ....


----------



## Nubivago

I know this is an old thread, but I was going to suggest: *well, what do you know! *which is often used, when you are surprised, to mean the opposite.

This expression could also cover 'guarda un po'' in addition to 'guarda caso/guarda che caso'.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## You little ripper!

Nubivago said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I was going to suggest: *well, what do you know! *which is often used, when you are surprised, to mean the opposite.
> 
> This expression could also cover 'guarda un po'' in addition to 'guarda caso/guarda che caso'.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


 I like that!

Isn’t it strange ...... might be another way of putting it.


----------

